# Point-guard landscape sits on second tier; article



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

http://www.newsday.com/sports/basketball/knicks/ny-spberger295746234jun29,0,7314902.column




> The big names are Chauncey Billups and Baron Davis, but both are too pricey for the Knicks, who are committed to clearing cap space. Davis wants to come to New York, but a person familiar with Walsh's thinking said he doesn't see him as an affordable solution.
> 
> With the free-agent negotiating period opening Tuesday, Walsh already seems to have a point-guard target in mind. Most of the options are short-term fixes who won't break the bank.
> 
> ...


basically if this whats out there my list is this .

ellis
hinrich
carter

and maybe felton and mason , but i'm no longer willing to trade lee for felton, pretty much the only ones i think he should be dealt for are hinrich and ellis .


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Also i am becoming more confident that crawford can do the job


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

I think John Salmons should be considered an option. He does everything fairly well except shoot the ball with range. He and Crawford would be a solid tandem in my opinion.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

TwinkieFoot said:


> I think John Salmons should be considered an option. He does everything fairly well except shoot the ball with range. He and Crawford would be a solid tandem in my opinion.



they appear to want to keep him , but he is a decent player .

the bucks want get rid of charlie V , i'm thinking lee and collins for villanueva and sessions is fair .

skiles needs a 4 , i think he liked lee quite a bit before and him and paxson wanted him included in the curry deal, villanueva is more dantoni 4 and sessions has some talent to even things out .


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Da Grinch said:


> they appear to want to keep him , but he is a decent player .
> 
> the bucks want get rid of charlie V , i'm thinking lee and collins for villanueva and sessions is fair .
> 
> skiles needs a 4 , i think he liked lee quite a bit before and him and paxson wanted him included in the curry deal, villanueva is more dantoni 4 and sessions has some talent to even things out .


Do you think Maurice Williams is a fit for D'Antoni? He's a pretty good passer and shooter. His contract is kinda lengthy but if we include Zach Randolph, that should be mute.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Also i am becoming more confident that crawford can do the job


I do like connection Curry and JC have but he is not a true PG. 

JC is a 6th man SG, but sadly on this team he is a starting SG.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I can see a Zach Randolph swap to Indiana for Troy Murphy and Jamaal Tinsley... Make sense for both teams.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

^ I wouldn't mind that deal Zuca, but I don't think it's a good idea to bring Tinsley home.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

USSKittyHawk said:


> ^ I wouldn't mind that deal Zuca, but I don't think it's a good idea to bring Tinsley home.


It may not be the best idea, but at the same time it may be the only way to part with Zach Randolph actually.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

And I would also like to see a Jared Jeffries for Marko Jaric swap.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Zuca said:


> I can see a Zach Randolph swap to Indiana for Troy Murphy and Jamaal Tinsley... Make sense for both teams.


I see it being a good trade to immediately upgrade talent. As far as the payroll goes, it just compacts problems because both Murphy's and Tinsley's contracts have the same length as Randolph's and actually exceed it ($18 million vs $15 million). It would be a great deal if we can't pawn off Randolph but I would expect protected draft picks to offset that fact.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Da Grinch said:


> they appear to want to keep him , but he is a decent player .
> 
> the bucks want get rid of charlie V , i'm thinking lee and collins for villanueva and sessions is fair .
> 
> skiles needs a 4 , i think he liked lee quite a bit before and him and paxson wanted him included in the curry deal, villanueva is more dantoni 4 and sessions has some talent to even things out .


lol, I just realized you meant Ramon Sessions (thought it was a typo). I know he became a critical piece down the stretch to my fantasy team but I never got a chance to see him play. I was under the impression that he was a free agent this upcoming season. Is he not?


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Will Ellis settle for a MLE? I don't think the kid wants to be underpaid, but at the same time I don't want to trade David Lee regardless =(


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Gotham2krazy said:


> Will Ellis settle for a MLE? I don't think the kid wants to be underpaid, but at the same time I don't want to trade David Lee regardless =(


If we can get Ellis we should land him. His speed and ability to score would be maximized in D'antoni's offense. Hopefully we can keep Lee too. I doubt he wants the MLE though so he is probably a no go.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

If we really are in search of a point guard though, I wouldn't mind having either Blake or Ridnour, they're both great point guards who're extremely underrated.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

I'd definately love Steve Blake whose a free agent after this upcoming season. He'll probably be one of the guys we pursue during that offseason.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

TwinkieFoot said:


> I'd definately love Steve Blake whose a free agent after this upcoming season. He'll probably be one of the guys we pursue during that offseason.


Blake is actually a team option after this year. I think he will only be available in Bayless proves he can run as the starting PG next year.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

andalusian said:


> Blake is actually a team option after this year. I think he will only be available in Bayless proves he can run as the starting PG next year.



Really? Didn't see it on hoopshype. If it was the case, it definately would work out better for us since we'll be expected to have alot more clarity on what we plan on doing with our payroll.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Seems like Chris Duhon might be our guy and I can't say that I would be terribly disappointed if we did end up with him given our circumstances.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Really? Didn't see it on hoopshype. If it was the case, it definately would work out better for us since we'll be expected to have alot more clarity on what we plan on doing with our payroll.


They are wrong. Next year Portland has a team option on him.

http://www.blazersedge.com/2008/4/23/448217/player-by-player-steve-bla


----------

